# Green Water Mocking Me :( GW wins?



## MantisX (Sep 2, 2004)

In short, my plants grow so beautifully and full BUT only when I cant see them and green water has taken over. Am I doing something so completely backwards? When I buff the green water away or let it clear on its own, the plants return to the less beautiful borderline crappy look. The prime example would be my ludwigia cuba. It grows awful in clear water. The leaves are see through and it mostly stunts and dies. When I get green water, it is just awesome, branching and coloring all over the top of the water. Ive created gw so thick lately that I cant buff it all away!

Its really getting tiring not being able to see my creation anymore  It is a 30g long with 96w of lighting. I am running 1 1/2 bubbles per second via pressurized and a disc diffuser. 10ppm of nitrates and 2ppm of phosphates every other day. Trace and iron every 2 days.

Please help me. My aunt wants it for a goldfish tank and she just might get it as this just isnt fun anymore 

Thanks everyone

MantisX


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

When trying to solve a puzzle, the first step is to collect all of the pieces where they can be seen. So, what fish or other livestock are in the tank? How do you feed them? How long are your lights on each day? Have you tried increasing the CO2 bubble rate? What fertilizers (KNO3, KH2PO4, Seachem Nitrogen, etc.) do you dose, and how much of each per day in teaspoons or grams? About how much of the substrate is covered with plants? What is the substrate? Do you use substrate fertilizing?


----------



## redstrat (Apr 3, 2006)

HoppyCalif seems to be on the right track and is definately reputable but also consider how long you leave your lights on, I've found the best thing for gw is to keep the photo period down to 8-10 hours with adequate CO2. Its almost like the plants start to slow down at 8-10hrs and this gives the algae a chance.


----------



## tanVincent (Mar 19, 2004)

there is a couple of quick fixes for greenwater.

they will get rid of the greenwater within days but does not mean they will not come back again...

1. suspend activated carbon in the tank.
2. get a UV-C
3. get some live daphnia and they will chomp up the green algae like no tomorrow...

Vincent


----------



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

Although I believe there is a relationship with light, plant mass and waste in controllling algae. Many times it is more complicated to fiqure out what the balance of these things should be in one's tank. I have personally found a UV to be a win, win not only for eliminating GW permanently, but for keeping your fish healthy. I have found no deficienies in my plants after using one for about 9 months. It also eliminates many pathogens in the water reducing the stress level of new fish and old alike keeping many dormant diseases they might be carrying dormant.


----------



## MantisX (Sep 2, 2004)

Cool, what does the cheapest UV cost and where did you guys pick yours up? Also about the live Daphnia, what if the water conditions are not well I.E. high ammonia etc. Its so thick right now. I just started my new job today and I havent had a chance to try things. Tomorrow im going to stop by the pet store and pick up a filter for my HOT magnum and give it a buff.

Thanks so far everyone

MantisX


----------

